# Happy Birthday Gill



## Greenfield Bob (8 Jan 2006)

I don't know if anybody knows it but today is Gill's birthday.

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Gill

Bob


----------



## LyNx (8 Jan 2006)

HaPpY BiRhTdAy Gill

Andy


----------



## Matt1245 (9 Jan 2006)

Happy birthday, hope you've had a good un

Matt.


----------



## Gill (9 Jan 2006)

Thanks guys  . You're very kind. Unfortunately, the Dreaded Lurgy has resurfaced so it hasn't been a terribly good birthday, but seeing your messages has lifted my spirits enormously.

This is a great forum and it's a blessing that I've got so many good friends here.

Gill


----------



## special bone (9 Jan 2006)

I hope Santa's Birthday equivalent brought you what you wanted.

I found the lurgee meant I couldn't go to work (small, air-conditioned office) but I could spend time in the garage tinkering with my Christmas dovetail jig (hammer) 

Don't go to the saw mill. Under any circumstances. I ended up going a funny shade of purple as I tried to cough my lungs inside out  

Get well soon.
Rich


----------



## woodshavings (9 Jan 2006)

Happy Birthday Gill ...Hope you feel better soon. I see from the time of your post you are not getting an early night!

John


----------



## Chris Knight (9 Jan 2006)

Happy Birthday Gill! ccasion4: 

Hope the lurgi soon does a disappearing act!


----------



## Newbie_Neil (9 Jan 2006)

Happy Birthday Gill.

Cheers
Neil


----------



## dedee (9 Jan 2006)

Happy Birthday Gill

and GET WELL SOON

Andy


----------



## Scott (9 Jan 2006)

Happy Birthday Gill ccasion4: :lol: 

All the best


----------



## Waka (9 Jan 2006)

Gill

Birthday greetings from Nigeria.

Hope you get well,soon.


----------



## martyn2 (9 Jan 2006)

miss it yesterday happy birthday and get well soon ccasion4:


----------



## Knot Competent (9 Jan 2006)

Hope you're feeling better soon, and belated birthday greetings to you, Gill.

John


----------



## Adam (9 Jan 2006)

Happy Birthday  and hope you feel better soon. 

Adam


----------



## stewart (9 Jan 2006)

Happy Birthday, Gill. Hope you get over the lurgy soon.
Best wishes
Stewart


----------



## wizer (9 Jan 2006)

Happy Birthday Gill! ccasion4:


----------



## gidon (9 Jan 2006)

Gill - ccasion4: . Hope you get to celebrate when you're feeling better.
Cheers
Gidon


----------



## DKMWT (9 Jan 2006)

Happy Birhtday Gill. Wrap up warm in that shed and get well soon. ccasion4: 

Cheers Donald 

PS. tis mine soon, big 40 for me.


----------



## shirehorseman (9 Jan 2006)

All the very best to you Gill and a happy birthday for yesterday.
hope you received whatever you wished for yourself.
And best wishes for a speedy recovery. ccasion4: 
Regards. 
Trev


----------



## Anonymous (9 Jan 2006)

Happy birthday Gill ccasion4:


----------



## mahking51 (9 Jan 2006)

Gill
Happy Birthday from darkest Dorset, where old planes go to die........
Martin


----------



## Losos (9 Jan 2006)

Hi Gill - Belated birthday greetings. In case you are not aware it's usually possible to get a 'handle' on someones personality from their postings & in my book you deserve all the good wishes on this thread. :wink:


----------

